# merkwürdiges Tabellenproblem



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab ein dickes Problem :-(

hab ne Page gebastelt die ein merkwürdiges Phänomen aufweist.
Wird die Page das erste mal aufgerufen, dann verschiebt sich die Tabelle nach unten. Aktualisiert man die Page dann geht sie in die gewünschte Position! (siehe Bild)

Warum verschiebt sich die Tabelle beim ersten aufruf nach unten?

Danke für hilfe!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (5. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ab und zu ist mir sowas auch schon untergekommen. Kannst Du vielleicht mal Deinen Code posten? Das wäre sicherlich hilfreich. 


Dunsti


----------



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

Hier der Link der Page 

Wie man sich den Quellcode anzeigen lässt wirst du bestimmt wissen


----------



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

ich hab was zu meinem Problem herausgefunden.
Einfach unglaublich!

Geht mal bitte auf http://www.bungeetrampolin.net/galerie.html  

dann klickt mit der RECHTEN Maustaste auf ein Bild im "BILDER"und dann auf Eigenschaften.
Bei mir rutschten die Tabellen nach unten! Ich verstehe echt net warum....

Aber wenn ich um das Bild "bilder" (also das bild wo vor BILDER ein Rosa läufer zu sehen ist) einen Rehmen erstelle (border="1") dann passiert das nicht....verstehe die Welt net mehr:-(

Kann jemand helfen Hat jemand eine Erklährung

ich benutze IE6. Bei Opra7 oder NS7 passiert das nicht!


----------



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

Ach ja...hier der Code der wesendlichen Tabellen.


----------



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

ich habs raus...  
	
	
	



```
cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"
```
 sind schuld!
Allerdings habe ich zwischen einem Bild in einer Zelle und darunterliegnden Zelle eine Spalte (Siehe bild) :-(

Wenn ich 
	
	
	



```
cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"
```
 nicht benutzen soll....wie bekomme ich nun die Spalten weg (siehe Bild)


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (5. Januar 2004)

Hi,

schau Dir nochmal genau die Tabellentags <tr> und </tr> sowie die colspan- und rowspan-Anweisungen an.
Wenn die alle passen, dann klappt auch die Tabelle 

Das Cellspacing und Cellpadding ist nicht Schuld !

Dunsti


----------



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

ups das bild vergessen!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (5. Januar 2004)

Tip: 

speichere mal die *tabellenfehler.txt*, die Du weiter oben gepostet hast als HTML ab und öffne sie --> gleicher Fehler wie in der Seite

nun speichere die Datei *test.txt* (siehe Anhang) als HTML und öffne sie --> fehlerfrei 


Dunsti


----------



## Corex (5. Januar 2004)

hm...verstehe aber net warum der fehler auftrit :-(


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (6. Januar 2004)

so ganz verstehe ich es selbst nicht, aber die Ursache scheint eindeutig zu sein: schlampig (sorry) verschachtelte Tabellen.  

Das Problem an sich liegt wohl eindeutig beim Internet Explorer. Dieser war schon immer recht "großzügig", wenn es darum ging, Tabellenfehler zu "entschuldigen".

Wie gesagt: kontrolliere noch einmal genau die Verschachtelung der Tabellen. 


Dunsti


----------

